# Miyata 760 SR



## Miyata-Kid (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just got a Miyata 760SR that was destin for the garbage, The decals are pretty chewed up on the down tube but okay everywhere else. The frame is a tan or coffee brown in colour.

I don't know much about this bike and can't find any information about Miyata 760SR's on the web, The frame has chrome moly 1024 labels on it, It has a quick release front wheel. Quick release front and back brakes.

The seat has been replaced and the pedals are a bit bashed in. I was wondering how you go about trying to determine when this bike was made?

Any assistance to a newbie Miyata owner would be appreciated.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, it doesn't really matter when it was made, but I understand you're curious. The real questions what shape the frame and parts are in, and can it be made into something useable. 

As for age, tell us more about the parts. where are the shifters mounted? how many cogs on the freewheel cluster? do the brake cables come out of the top of the lever body, or are they routed under the bar tape? Those things will give a better indicatiion of age. But again, age alone matters little. A bike frame doesn't wear out from sitting around. FWIW, a lot of Miyatas were imported in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Miyata-Kid (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Miyata 760 SR info*

Hi,

Here's some more information on my Miyata 760SR road bike. 

The gear levers are on the front tube are Shimmano Altus.
There are black plastic wing nuts on the Shimmano Altus gear levers which I assume tighten the cables

The front and rear derailers are Shimmano Altus as well.
The crank is a Custom (no other markings than that)
The large crank sprocket has 53 teeth
The smaller crank sprocket has 42 teeth

The front rim is a Araya quick release rim
The back rim is a Kin Lin Steady Class IRB 50-60
The front and rear brakes are Shimmano Tourney quick release

The rear cassette has six sprockets on the free wheel which I assume makes this a 12 speed bike.

The brake cables run out of the top of the brake levers. The rear brake cable runs along the top tube under the seat and down the right side of the bike to the rear brakes. There are small metal openings for the rear brake cable to run through on the top tube. The front cable loops in front of the left handle bar and drops to the front brake assembly.

Tires are 27'' X 1 3/8" I think. The frame is quite light so the bike is easy to carry.

I hope this information helps in tracking down a rough time frame of when the bike was built. My guess is its an 80's style of bike.

Thanks for all responses, I appreciate the help.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vintage+miyata+catalog+scans
Sounds like mid-late 80's to me. Nothing particularly special, but if in decent shape, worth some TLC to get her riding. Post up some pics and info on the retro-classic forum, there's some miyata-philes there IIRC.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

logbiter said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vintage+miyata+catalog+scans
> Sounds like mid-late 80's to me. Nothing particularly special, but if in decent shape, worth some TLC to get her riding. Post up some pics and info on the retro-classic forum, there's some miyata-philes there IIRC.


I'm thinking a little older. Aero routing of the brake cables was common by the mid-80's. Early 80's, or even late 70's, seems more likely. As you say, condition is more important. 

When you say the levers are on the "front tube", do you mean the head tube (they'd be mounted to the stem, actually), or the down tube?

If I found a frame like that that fit me, it would become a fixed-gear in short order.


----------



## Miyata-Kid (Jan 21, 2010)

*Miyata 760 SR update*

Hi JCavila,

The gear levers are connected to the down tube. The lower bar of the frame from the head post down to the crank on the frame. So you're thinking this bike is late 70's, early 80's. Are Shimmano Atlus shift levers, derailers any good? What about the Shimmano tourney brakes, are they any good?

The bike seems to ride fine. The rims are a bit out of tune but turn freely without rubbing on the brakes or frame. Never seen this color before on a frame its like a golden brown or coffee colour. The "down tube" as tyou call it has "Miyata cycle" decals on it
The top bar has the "Miyata 760 SR" decals. The seat tube has "Miyata" decals along with "chro-moly" decals.

I'll take some pictures in the next few days and post them. Of course I'm going to need some assistance about posting pictures with my post.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Shimano notoriously shifts the names of their products around from time to time. Altus is the name for a lower-mid-level mountain-bike group now, but was probably a similar level for road-sport bikes then. Nothing fancy, but workable and functional if maintained. Sounds like yours is in pretty good shape.

"Down tube" is the usual term (and "top tube"). You might find the following site helpful, to learn terminology and general knowledge, and get a lot of your questions answered.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/index.html#articles
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/glossary.html
Sheldon Brown was a master mechanic, a bike guru, and all-around great man, who died of MS almost 2 years ago. Many of us here revere him, and the information that he put on that website will be useful for years to come. He was very funny, too.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/humor/index.html

If your bike seems to ride fine, you have acquired a "dumpster queen," and lucky for you. Here's what I'd do to improve it. Clean and lube all the moving parts. Check the chain for wear (consult Sheldon's glossary), and replace it if necessary. Get new brake pads -- the old ones will be hardened from age and air pollution, and won't work well -- many of us like Koolstops best. Get new tires, unless there's no sign of cracking on the sidewalls of these (not likely). True up the rims, if you can learn how, or get somebody to do it, and clean the braking surface well.

BTW, the wing nuts on the levers are to adjust the friction that holds them in place against the spring tension of the derailleurs. With friction shifters there's no need for an adjuster for cable tension, since you basically adjust it by hand every time you shift (modern shifters are "indexed" -- they click -- so you need a cable adjuster) .

"Chro-moly" is short for a steel alloyed with small amounts of chromium and molybdenum to strengthen it. The better steel frames are made with versions of it, so that marks your frame as at least mid-level (cheaper frames are made from "high-tensile" or "carbon" steels). As you note, it's pretty light. That's the advantage of the stronger steel -- they can make the tubes thinner and still strong enough.

Have fun with your new project, and your new ride.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Are you sure it's a 760? That's an odd number for Miyata.



JCavilia said:


> Shimano notoriously shifts the names of their products around from time to time. Altus is the name for a lower-mid-level mountain-bike group now, but was probably a similar level for road-sport bikes then. Nothing fancy, but workable and functional if maintained. Sounds like yours is in pretty good shape.
> 
> "Down tube" is the usual term (and "top tube"). You might find the following site helpful, to learn terminology and general knowledge, and get a lot of your questions answered.
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/index.html#articles
> ...


----------



## Miyata-Kid (Jan 21, 2010)

*My Miyata SR750*

Had a beautiful day for a ride so I took the Miyata out for the first ever ride on that bike. Not a bad bike at all, pedals smoothly with great pick up. Had to get used to being on smaller tires as I've been riding a Mongoose Tetra SX as a commuter bike since November. The Miyata needs to be cleaned and "tuned up" with the chain oiled but an enjoyable ride none the less. 

While I was out I took my camera and snapped some pictures for the group to help me identify when this bike was built. Reviewing the upload part of this post it seems my pictures are too big. Most are in the 400 to 600 Kb size frame so too big to post, sorry.

Did confirm one thing the bike is a Miyata 750 SR not a 760 as I first stated. Remembered why I have "foam" on the handle bars of my Norco Montery SL. Forgot how taped handle bars are hard on your hands. Didn't feel like I had a good grip on the handle bars.

Will probably spends some time tomorrow reivewing proper clean up methods for chains, chainrings and derailers. Then dive in and start cleaning the Miyata up and oil the chain.


----------

